# how can you guys afford?



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

how in the world can you guys afford to keep the amount of bettas you own the way you do?​ 
I have $50 to buy a betta, and he cost $2, right? i got a 1 gal. tank with a filter and air pump for $5 from a friend, and she didn't give me gravel.
I decided to get another betta from Chard56, and i decided to buy him a 2.65 gal with a filter(I havent bought him yet) and i found ot that i wouldn't be able to afford one and buy the fish. Then i wanted to buy a $13 ten gallon tank and split it, but i would'nt have enough money to buy a filter, ten pounds of gravel, plants, and the fish.
Now, i am going to buy the same tank prince is in for $14, but it would cost $10 for two pounds of gravel.
~man, i wish chard56 took coupons. i have to pay him at least $18 for a fish, but i know he needs to pay fish expenses, so and i checked aquabid and they charge 25 dollars for a fish that i would buy, and that's not including shipping! I know that he is giving me such a great deal, $8 for a fish that is healthy, and is beautiful, which is only three dollars more than a crowntail that will die a week later, still three more than a veiltail betta that i bought from wal-mart when i was 12. (Don't get me wrong, when i first learned how much he charged, i was sceptical whether i should buy an over priced betta from across country,but when i looked betta fish up on aqua bid, i noticed the pricing, and then that that wasn't including shipping, i was certain that i was getting the best deal i possibly could!)~


So, i was wondering, how do you guys afford it?​


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Lol well I'm a bit older than most of the members on here, but my husband and I both work... that's how we afford our pet hobbies!  We also sell old electronics we don't use any more on craigslist. Works great with old cell phones and gaming systems!


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

okay... (lolz! i just tried to spell okay 'Oh kay'!literaly, i had typed 'oh' until i realized that! i feel so stupid)
Yeah, that's okay, if you have a job! i've been trying to get money, i would sell some of my stuff on this website, if only it was fish related! I am wondering if people would buy non-fish related things from me.​


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

Haha. Good question. I don't know  I'm the kind of person who never buys anything for myself. I would much rather spend my money on spoiling my animals. I love it. I save my money and have a job. My parents know how much I like it and sometimes get me something for them. And after I already have a fish (or any animal) and the NEED something (food/etc) then, I justify the cost. I bought them, I need to take care of them. And I have acquired them over time. Also, basically my whole xmas/bday presents consist of fish/bird/horse stuff


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

jobs


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

lolz!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

pfft.... affording.

but, really, i write stories and draw for money. it's not a stable job like many have, but it gets me what i want. that's how i got Sniper. i had about $8 left over from buying my new laptop, and it sat there, taunting me. then, one day, i had the urge to write a story for someone. i just wanted $5 for it, but the person was super nice and paid me $10. suddenly, i had the urge to check out Chard56's auctions on Aquabid, and found my Sniper. 

aside from that, collect cans. soda cans. i do it for my grandma, and she pays me $5 for a trash bag full. it'll get you spending money.

another way is to buy cheap. don't get the cheapest thing possible, but see if you can't find something on sale, check out Good Will and thrift shops. buy 2 gallon Kritter Keepers instead of tanks. that's how i do it. xD


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm 16, and I payed for my own fish stuff after I got my job. Before that, my mom payed for things, but I would make sure it was as cheap as possible. My 14g tank was free which helped alot too.

Edit: Lui, collecting cans is a great idea! I'm in a small town sadly, so I wouldnt be able to do that ;-; Not enough litterbugs! XD


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Most of my fish I collected over time... The supplies (tanks, food, all that jazz) were bought way back when I had a job that made it easy to pay for, but now being jobless my money's dwindled down. I've bought enough food to last me a long time thankfully, so I really have nothing to worry about... most I have to buy is StressCoat+ if I run out for healing fins and such, or if I have just enough money to add another variety of food to their drawer. (Yes, my fish actually have their own giant drawer in my dresser with all their food [except frozen] and a few fish towels in it... full.)

Some fish I got for free because they were sick or my bosses (I volunteer at the local pet store) force me not to pay because I work 9 hours a day for free.  But that was only a few of them.

I scrape by nowadays by selling commissioned artwork to people. But even then, not a lot of people are willing to pay for it... especially when the economy sucks like it does. I'd love to get a new girl to complete the girls' tank (I lost the one/five to a crazy fungus) so there'll be less aggression, but if I can't get the money for her, it's good to know the girls I have aren't exactly raging at each other.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

It is my hobby. Just like anyone else spends "$$$" on boats, cars, travel, "insert hobby here". Sure, we might be more emotionally invested in our bettas because they are living creatures, but we own bettas because it is what we are interested in doing. If that interest wasn't there, we wouldn't. Even most kids end up with some money from their parents, and if bettas are really their thing, they will put their money towards that instead of movies/videogames/etc. 

I only have 3 fish, and I have probably spent over $500 on just stuff for them. Lights, plants, sub, etc. It is just what I save for and want to spend my money on. I like trying new things. Like I just ordered another small light to try growing plants with. So my spending is, I will admit, ridiculous. I try to write reviews on the products I buy so that others can better spend their money on good quality products.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Here... things are like 3 times for expensive than USA. I spend about $70-$100 per fish set up before I started dividing tanks. I can't count what I have spent on fish since May lol But how do we do it in our home? Jobs... we pay car/insurance/rent/utilities/gas/phone/net and keep 2 adults and 2 small children clothed and fed... and then there's the pets  That... and I try to find everything as cheap as I can.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Stay at home mom- so my hobby is fish keeping. I only go on small shopping sprees, so it's not too bad.. usually (and by small, I mean small and frequent ). Spent half of my life working, so taking a break for a bit, then maybe look for a part time job one day if I get bored and want some extra spending money. But for now, have savings and CDs and stocks to keep up with my habit-erm-hobby 

I get creative for the most part, AQ silicone glue comes in handy when you want to make your own cave, or use silk flowers you find in craft stores to make your own plant


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

lolz! i only have $50!


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

Time. Wanting it now is easy. The test is to see what you are willing to wait to get once know the cost. Its just like many things worth waiting for. They are worth the wait and a huge responsibility once attained. Know what you are getting into before commitment. Lol....sounds like marriage !


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

All my fish are from either walmart or petco, not from breeders or aquabid, and most are Veiltails or females, so they are usually about $3

Most equipment like heaters and alot of decorations I got off ebay, much cheaper that way.

Bigger tanks I get when petco has the dollar a gallon sale. Smaller pet keepers are about $12 which isnt too bad. 

Plus I have 9 girls in 1 tank, and 2 divided 10 gallons with 3 males each - only need 3 heaters that way

Most my $$ goes to either fish, dog or chinchilla :shock:. I am off 3 days a week so I have time to do water changes and such.

I don't get everything all at once, a little each payday. One week it's a tank, next payday - a heater, maybe a decoration or two.
Plus my tanks are basic, it's just the tank. No hood, lights, filters. I have saran wrap over the top of the 10g's and an old window screen fits perfectly over the 20g. No fancy stands either. Someday I want a proper stand and hood with light for the 20g. But thats not in the budget right now


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

monroe0704 said:


> Lol well I'm a bit older than most of the members on here, but my husband and I both work... that's how we afford our pet hobbies!  We also sell old electronics we don't use any more on craigslist. Works great with old cell phones and gaming systems!


:shock: You sell your old gaming systems?! :shock:


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I work 40 hours a week. Pays the bills, keeps a roof over my head. I buy a little here a little there. I've been keeping fish for 42 years!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, most of my Bettas are from Walmart.... all were either reduced or free because they were sick or injured
Im a great deal hunter, lol
and I don't buy things for myself... seriously, last thing I bought for "me" (other than food) were 2 new blue jeans.... on sell for 10 dollars each, lol, they are the only jeans I have now, lol

All of my money goes to rent, groceries, dogs, and fish  lol


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

lolz i was reading the other replies when you did.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I stock up on things when they're on sale...That seems to help a bit...for example..I usually only buy my live plants when I either have a coupon or Petco is running the buy 2 plants get one free sale.  I got my 20 gallon long tank for 20 dollars at the dollar per gallon sale..the filter I had already and I use a desk light I found at the goodwill that holds 2 18" daylight florescents. I like dividing my tanks that way I can just buy one good heater for the 3 bettas and i think a 10 gallon divded for 2 or a 20 divided for 3 gives them a nice amount of swimming space. I use poolfilter sand in my tanks and it was about 10 dollars for a 50 pound bag so I ended up with enough sand to place in my 20, and my 3 10 gallons..
I also check out craigslist almost daily. haha


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

Kytkattin said:


> snip > I try to write reviews on the products I buy so that others can better spend their money on good quality products.


That's great. I try to write reviews too, and share here when i find something that doesn't work. The most money I've spent on my guys has been the heaters. I already had some lights and such from having aquariums in the past. I bought the bookshelf tank, and three of the hex tanks, but the rest of it I find at thrift stores and yard sales for cheep. 

I am unemployed at the moment, but my hubby works. We have no car payments or credit cards.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a job and a boyfriend who spoils me X)


Also, I try and bargain shop, the dollar per gallon is where I got my 40 breeder and Ive been making my own decorations and using play sand.


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

dollar per gallon?


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

Petco does a sale called the "Dollar per gallon" sale. It's $1 for every gallon of water a tank holds. 10 gallons, $10. 30 gallons, $30. 55 gallons, $55. And so on.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

SmokeNLark said:


> Petco does a sale called the "Dollar per gallon" sale. It's $1 for every gallon of water a tank holds. 10 gallons, $10. 30 gallons, $30. 55 gallons, $55. And so on.


Do you happen to now if the 10 gallon is the smallest they have for that sale? I would love to pick up something small, like a few 2.5 gallons for hospital tanks.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

10g is the smallest offered on the $1 per gallon sale unfortunately


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

well I afford to buy bettas by working 40 hours a week.. So does my wife..


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Budgeting, prioritizing, and well, my savings are how I feed my fishkeeping habit. I have a spreadsheet made up of all the things that I want/need to get for my fish (also have 55 gal goldfish tank, 29 gal loach tank, and koi pond). I have the price I can expect to pay at my LFS and places online as well as how desperately I feel I need the item. New food for the goldfish and a new heater for my new bettas were top on the list so they were bought shortly after I realized my need. Other things like new light bulbs or air line holders for my goldfish tank are low priority, so I'm holding off buying those until I am certain I have the money. It's just like any other hobby; it takes money. If you are willing, then great, but if not, then you might want to find another hobby.


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

yeah, I found a way to get enough money! YAY!!!!
I Just bought gravel, silk plants, a fish net, water declorinator, and a plecostomous from walmart. I am working off the money for my parents by doing laundry, i have extra gravel left over ( enough to fill a new tank), and i can use the fish food i got for prince (my current betta, who i got all the stuff listed above for.) i can use the net for both fish, same as the declorinater, Prince's tank is kind of crowded, so i can take one of the three plants and put it in the new fish's tank, so now all i have to get is the new fish tank(it costs 'bout $14) then the fish! 


P.s i made a thread in the betta chat page asking everbody to help me pick!


----------



## Oiseau (Nov 8, 2011)

I work full-time and have a student loan. I also rarely spend money on clothes, shoes, my hair, etc.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Littlebittyfish said:


> I stock up on things when they're on sale...That seems to help a bit...for example..I usually only buy my live plants when I either have a coupon or Petco is running the buy 2 plants get one free sale.  I got my 20 gallon long tank for 20 dollars at the dollar per gallon sale..the filter I had already and I use a desk light I found at the goodwill that holds 2 18" daylight florescents. I like dividing my tanks that way I can just buy one good heater for the 3 bettas and i think a 10 gallon divded for 2 or a 20 divided for 3 gives them a nice amount of swimming space. I use poolfilter sand in my tanks and it was about 10 dollars for a 50 pound bag so I ended up with enough sand to place in my 20, and my 3 10 gallons..
> I also check out craigslist almost daily. haha


That's really creepy this is almost EXACTLY how I got back into betta keeping. Same Petco sale, sale old filter, same deal with the desk lamps, made my first divided 10 gallon and 20 gallon, I guess bargain shoppers think a like ;-)


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

irbyma7297 said:


> yeah, I found a way to get enough money! YAY!!!!
> I Just bought gravel, silk plants, a fish net, water declorinator, and a plecostomous from walmart. I am working off the money for my parents by doing laundry, i have extra gravel left over ( enough to fill a new tank), and i can use the fish food i got for prince (my current betta, who i got all the stuff listed above for.) i can use the net for both fish, same as the declorinater, Prince's tank is kind of crowded, so i can take one of the three plants and put it in the new fish's tank, so now all i have to get is the new fish tank(it costs 'bout $14) then the fish!
> 
> 
> P.s i made a thread in the betta chat page asking everbody to help me pick!


What kind of pleco did you get? Most of them need 55g+ tanks


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

i dont know, but i am talking about that on another thread. My parents told me that they had one with their betta, and that they only had to clean the tank every 60 dys(What?) So she told me to get a pleco, (she knew the tank size, and how crowded it was already) Also: they had them in a one or two gallon tank, with lots of fish in each one, so i did not bother to ask about size


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

working 40+ hours a week and having no friends or life otherwise to spend money on, lol (aka, i'm 19 and all the people my age are away at college, so i'm stuck here with nothing to do but work and continue my apprenticeship and buy bettas, lol)


----------



## turtlephobic (Jul 30, 2011)

Who needs to buy food when you can buy Bettas?


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

irbyma7297 said:


> i dont know, but i am talking about that on another thread. My parents told me that they had one with their betta, and that they only had to clean the tank every 60 dys(What?) So she told me to get a pleco, (she knew the tank size, and how crowded it was already) Also: they had them in a one or two gallon tank, with lots of fish in each one, so i did not bother to ask about size


That tank sounds overstocked. I know you mentioned another thread (so I'll hop over there for more info :3) but I just wanted to put my two cents into the pot of opinions. XD

I would never have more than 1 betta in a tank that is 1-3 gallons. Even in a 5 gallon tank I would only have a betta with either a snail or some shrimp. You need 10 gallons + to have a betta with other fish.


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

turtlephobic said:


> Who needs to buy food when you can buy Bettas?


 my thoughts exactly


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

yeah, i've been owning betta fish since i was 12, but i was terrible at it then, and i guess i'm not much better now. :-( Well, at least i have you guys!  I need to consult you guys before buying *anything!*
So, if you guys hear me talking about buying something, make sure i tell you *everything* you need to know so that i dont waste $18 like i did the other day;-)
I was keeping prince in a 1 gal. tank, and i bought three plants, gravel, a fish net, water declorinater, and the plecostimous, and i now that i have to take out all the gravel and plants, and find a new home for the plecostimous, but at least i have $5 worth of stuff that i can still use.  One of the plants are ruined, but the other two are fine, and i have an extra 5 lbs. of gravel. I found a home for the pleco with a teacher at my school, Maybe someone will take the gravel? half of It's only been used for one day, and the other half hasn't even been washed. The plants left are some kind of fabric, i'm afraid to say they're silk, 'cause i don't know if they are, just that they're not plastic.
The gravel package says that it's three different shades of green, but one color looks black. Do you think people would pay shipping for it if they pay $2 for the gravel and $1 for the plants?


----------

